# MicroLogix 1400 Rockwell über C# ansprechen



## stony17 (7 März 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe bis jetzt mit SPS eigentlich noch nicht gearbeitet. 
Ich möchte über eine C# Applikation Daten von einer Rockwell MicroLogix SPS Daten auslesen bzw. bestimmte Daten auch auf die SPS schreiben.
Soweit ich mich bis jetzt informiert habe, brauche ich dazu einen OPC-Server der scheinbar als Schnittstelle fungiert. Rockwell bietet das Produkt RSLinx an. Kann ich dies mit diesen Produkt machen bzw. welchen OPC Server sollte ich einsetzen.
Weiters wäre es toll, wenn es eine C# Beispiel bzw. Dokumentation geben würde, in welcher auf einen Tag lesend und schreibend zugegriefen wird.

Besten Dank
stony


----------



## Oberchefe (7 März 2011)

anbei ein Excel-Beispiel für RsLinx und OPC.


----------



## Oberchefe (7 März 2011)

Und ein C Beispiel für RsLinx um aus einer Micrologix 1100 auszulesen:


----------



## Oberchefe (7 März 2011)

wie im ersten Beitrag steht brauchst Du aber die SDK-Version von RsLinx.


----------



## Dr. OPC (11 März 2011)

Einen kostengünstigen OPC Server für Rockwell Steuerungen gibt es u.a. auch bei Kepware oder Matrikon. Die funktionieren angeblich auch besser als das Original, der von Kepware ist sogar OPC-Certified.

Von einer speziellen RSLinx-OPC-DA-Automation Komponente kann ich nur abraten, das MUSS auch mit der Automation.dll der OPC Foundation gehen, sonst hält sich RSLinx nicht an den OPC Standard und dann würde ich deren OPC Server nicht verwenden.


----------

